# SE Wisconsin GTG & Speaker Shootout



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Ok guys.... having a small GTG at my house... for a speaker shootout...
Thought I would post here as well...
I live about 20 miles north of Milwaukee, in Grafton.
Tentative Date Feb 10th:
Chime in if you would like to join, and what you can bring....

AVS Thread

Equipment I have:

System 1
Paradigm Studio .v4 (100's, 690, 20's ADP)
Pioneer Elite VSX-81
Rotel RMB-1095
50'' Panasonic Pro Plasma
Velodyne SMS-1
XBMC
Dual SVS PB12-Plus/2 (Piano Black, RoseNut)
Pronto TSU-9600

System 2
SVS MTS 5.0 Speakers (MTS, MCS, MBS Rosenut)
Pioneer Elite 91
42'' Panasonic Pro Plasma
XBMC
Emotiva XPA-5 (on order)
SVS PB12-Plus
Pronto TSU-9600


System 3
Sony Receiver
Dana - 630's
SVS - SB12-Plus

So far it looks pretty good, and we have a small gathering, I would love to add more speakers to the list if you can make it and bring some gear, that would be awesome... 

*People coming/gear * So far...

Nuance - Rocket 850 Sigs

Friend ^ - Rocket 760's

Maggie - Def Tech Pro Cinema 100's

Merrymaid520 - Ascend Sierra's, HD-DVD Player, & PS3

Dynfan - Dynaudio Contour S1.4's

Babelfish - Denon4308, AnthemA5, SVS Ultra13 Piano Black


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Sounds like a great shoutout. Keep us informed. Dennis


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks Dennis.... 

Its possible that a dealer was talkin about coming for the fun, and bringing some more elegant gear... hope so....


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice! Looking forward to the results.


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Ok guys... the Speaker shootout took place on Sunday as scheduled, and it was a grand event... you can get a good read of what happened there... starting with post 131 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=982465&page=3


There were indeed a large amount of products to go through... Towers as well as bookshelf, but it really came down to the bookshelves... Lets see if you all can pick them out...


----------

